# Help. Moving to Mexico need healthcare advice for existing condition



## Koolcat (10 mo ago)

I am planning on retiring to Mexico this May. I am confused regarding healthcare.. I am 67 and generally in good health
15 years ago I had a heart issue but no damage and have a stent. I only need a check up once a year which I don't mind flying into the us and holding on to my Medicare.

I need advise on what kind of insurance would be right for me. 

Please help.

Thanks,,
David


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

This is probably a non-answer but for what it is worth. I have no heart issues that I know of (and I no longer want to know) but - I have had high blood pressure for many years. The Mexican public healthcare system (IMSS) did not care at all when it comes to pre-existing conditions (that I recall anyway). They didn't care that my wife had breast cancer years ago in the States. BUT - they may not have cared because we were honest and open with them (or maybe we were talking to a nice person). In fact - high blood pressure and diabetes are the two things they are going out of their way to deal with. They would like me to come in for a monthly office visit rather than a normal annual visit.

BUT - if I knew someone who needed some sort of serious heart work done there is only ONE heart specialist I have met in 10 years in Mexico who I would refer them to (I'm just being honest). That surgeon happens to be associated with the two priciest hospitals in the area (not his fault). I'm not sure I would run out and get insurance just for his services. I would likely have a talk with him beforehand in a non-emergency moment and pre-negotiate an arrangement. I would then plan on paying him (and the facility) out of pocket when needed. 

I have IMSS insurance but I never use it anymore (I have. I even had a surgery done there that required an overnight stay. Never again). I pay everything out of pocket. I have negotiated down the hospital bill as I lay in the bed waiting to be discharged. Just like when I stay in an expensive hotel - I review the daily costs....

Sorry for my non-answer.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

@MangoTango Like you, I have IMSS but I have stopped using it. I pay out of pocket for things. Generally I am very healthy, but I have had a couple of skin growths that had to be removed. One was a skin cancer, the other not. And I have one more minor issue that I am about to fix. The first two cost 25,000 and 8000 mxn respectively.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

If you have the means to afford non-catastrophic health expenses, in your situation I would look for a stand-alone medivac policy that will pay to fly you back to the US if you get in big trouble heathwise. I'd keep paying the medicare as my insurance against major problems, and otherwise just pay for normal stuff out of pocket. That way you have basically no paperwork to deal with, nothing to qualify for, and are covered under medicare for major issues. 

Since you're flying back once a year, you can set up relationships with high-reputation doctors in some major city (like Houston, which is easy to get to), or "if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor" (where have I heard _that _before?)

Tundra, thanks for the details on your costs. I'm in the middle of trying to find a dermatologist for my annual skin cancer checkup - and it's been since before covid that I saw one. I think this time they are going to want to do some scraping, so it's good to know what price range to expect. That's about the same as I had to pay out of pocket when I had a Mohs procedure back in the US - and I had employer-provided health insurance then!


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

We live in Sonora and there are 2 private hospitals here with first class heart surgeons. One has the most modern Heart facility in Latin America!


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

We have received excellent care from both general surgeons and cardiologists at private hospitals in Guadalajara and Mexico City for about a third of the cost charged in the US. But be aware that Mexican hospitals expect payment in full before they will discharge you. My husband has insurance through his US employer which reimburses us for medical expenses outside the US. They were able to set up direct payment for hospital charges in Guadalajara but the hospital in Mexico City (ABC--- the best) would only accept immediate payment from us, so we had to wait for reimbursement. And the doctors themselves--- including the surgical assistants and anaethesiologists--- require separate payment, also before discharge. We had to call our credit card company to have our limit raised so we could cover it. And some doctors will only accept cash. The hospitals have ATMs for that.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Just to add to what AnneLM has posted. I cannot stress enough the power of negotiation. In one case I had the surgeon intercede on my behalf with the hospital administrator and between them they really slashed the bill. I was given a pay now price as well as a time payment price. On one occasion I had made so many 'daily' credit card payments (at least I got frequent flyer points) that when they ultimately cut the rate the hospital owed me a substantial sum. ALSO - don't charge and pay and charge and pay UNTIL the amount is actually posted to the credit card. That will almost put you on a credit hold. On two occasions I (the collective I) actually received one price up front for the entire procedure (surgeon, anesthesiologist, hospital room. drugs, follow-up visits etc). In those cases I know we only received stuff we really needed. No changing IV bottles because the clock said so if they were not empty etc. At times the surgeon actually picked up the phone and called the radiologist, looked at the scans in real-time and the surgeon negotiated down our costs. I know the radiologist price-shopped for stuff we needed. And I am not talking sleezy joints. I'm talking the best our 'city' has to offer. I guess my main point is - don't be accepting ! Question everything. 

As I just re-read what I have written I was reminded of a time I was scheduled for surgery at lets say 8AM the next morning. At 10PM the night before my wife received a call at home from the accounting department at the hospital who said - you have an outstanding balance of (let's say) 2,000 pesos. The surgery will be put on hold until that balance is paid. My wife called the surgeon at home and the surgery proceeded as planned.


----------

